# Music for Brass Quintet



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

i tried to do something more grounded and conventional but also serious. no promises, but with that, i present this piece:






score attached


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Just a couple of observations

1) Horn in a brass quintet score is placed below Trumpet 2
2) Your piece is in C minor. Use the key signature of 3 flats (it will eliminate all those "A-flat" accidentals and realize that most of the "G#"s are really "A-flats"
3) The lowest 16th notes of Trumpet 2 will not speak clearly/cleanly.
4) Some of the continuous 16ths of the trombone may be really tough to execute


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds almost neobaroque, I like it!


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

alright cool, will change accordingly.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

thanks! that is kind of what i was going for actually


----------



## Crassus (Nov 4, 2013)

Very nice, I have been considering trying something in the same setting inspired by a brass ensemble called "æðelfrìth" and their rendition of 16th century english dances but I'm still having some trouble adapting to Sibelius and Noteperformer.


----------

